# Uber pickup spot at Chicago union station



## fixj (May 31, 2018)

Im in the met lounge but need Uber pickup.what exit should I use?

Thanks


----------



## SarahZ (May 31, 2018)

fixj said:


> Im in the met lounge but need Uber pickup.what exit should I use?
> 
> Thanks


Take the escalators up to Canal Street.


----------



## kbmiflyer (May 31, 2018)

fixj said:


> Im in the met lounge but need Uber pickup.what exit should I use?
> 
> Thanks


Yeah, I usually pick up uber near the corner of Canal street and Jackson. The canal street door on the 2nd floor of the Met Lounge used to be open to leave through, but I think it is an emergency exit only now. In the original plans, it was to be used a second entrance, but I guess it isn't worth it to staff the door.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 31, 2018)

I just go to the corner of Jackson and Canal, then keep watching the cars for mine, so I can wave to help them find me.


----------



## cpotisch (May 31, 2018)

It’s a bit too late now, but I would say just go to the nearest exit and have the car sent to whatever your location is.


----------

